# MTU Größe wichtig?



## Kr0e (4. Mai 2008)

Hallo, wie ist das unter Java mit der MTU ? Spielt die überhaupt noch eine Rolle, oder regeln das die Sockets selber ?
Unter C++/Sockets musste man ja immer aufpassen, dass man nicht die MTU übersteigt, da sonst Pakete fragmentiert wurden... Habt ihr da iein Wissen drüber ?

Gruß Chris


----------



## HoaX (4. Mai 2008)

das ist hier wie da genauso, wieso sollte es anders sein. was sollte der socket anders machen können?


----------



## Kr0e (4. Mai 2008)

Ne also mir ist schon klar, dass es bei Java auch noch die MTU gibt  ich meinte, ob die write Methode von Socket vlt sowas schon von sich aus aufsplittet..


----------



## Guest (5. Mai 2008)

http://forum.javacore.de/viewtopic.php?p=37871#37871


----------

